# 1937 Colson Imperial-Hornlite or Torpedo Hornlight??



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm getting ready to put my 37 Imperial project together, but I need to iron out some details before I get started. I'd like to get the general consensus of those who have been in the hobby much longer than I have. I figure there has to be more than a couple original paint Imperials out there that I'm not aware of. The 37 catalog pic we've seen posted up time & time again shows the Imperial equipped with the conventional Delta Hornlite. One of the few originals I've seen (@sm2501 ) is equipped with the aluminum torpedo style hornlight. Is it possible that they were available with either one? Maybe an early vs late build? Or simply the artist rendition of the new model with carry overs from the previous year, such as the earlier Lobdell Horizontal spring saddle? Thanks in advance for any info or pics. Mike


----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2018)

You HOPE the conventional is legit!!! I say go with the paper............


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

bike said:


> You HOPE the conventional is legit!!! I say go with the paper............



Yeah...tell me about it

I do have an Ace up my sleeve should the aluminum torpedo be correct


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a Hornlite on it now, and the base doesn't quite fit right. I'm afraid it is the torpedo style.


----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2018)

send me the alum torpedo-thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

bike said:


> send me the alum torpedo-thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

Here's what I'm working with so far:

A true 37 dated Imperial frame. Note the lack of headbadge holes




Original paint fenders, guard and fork.




Repainted tank




Mocked up a few years ago before the orig paint parts popped up.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2018)

You need one of these too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 785514



I need a smooth top light Ed. I believe we spoke about this a while ago. I wish I could use a scalloped Columbia style light.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

catfish said:


> You need one of these too. View attachment 785518



I have more than a few to choose from...Thanks tho.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I need a smooth top light Ed. I believe we spoke about this a while ago. I wish I could use a scalloped Columbia style light.




Sorry. Those were in the next draw down.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

catfish said:


> Sorry. Those were in the next draw down.
> View attachment 785521 View attachment 785522 View attachment 785523 View attachment 785524 View attachment 785525 View attachment 785526



Close....but no cigar.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 10, 2018)

I have seen those bikes with both types of lights.
Colson builds weren't set in stone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd probably side with the catalog unless you can find another period ad showing the other light. Not saying it couldn't have the other but when the time comes to move it people are less likely to argue with "catalog correct". Jus my 3c V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I have a Hornlite on it now, and the base doesn't quite fit right. I'm afraid it is the torpedo style.




Is  the base of your hornlight for crescent fenders?  I would think that you'd need a base for peaked gothic fenders.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> Is  the base of your hornlight for crescent fenders?  I would think that you'd need a base for peaked gothic fenders.



I wasn't aware there was a different base. Except for this bike, the others I have equipped with a Hornlite have crescent fenders.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I wasn't aware there was a different base. Except for this bike, the others I have equipped with a Hornlite have crescent fenders.




I'm  not sure that they did. I'll have  to look around when I get home tonight.  I seem to recall someone was  going to modify a crescent base on here awhile back and someone else pointed out there was a base for gothic fenders. But....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 10, 2018)

This is what came on my 37 Colson Vogue..  Delta aluminum horn light...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> This is what came on my 37 Colson Vogue..  Delta aluminum horn light...View attachment 785917 View attachment 785918



I'll take it! JK. Pretty sure that's what I need. Love that beauty Gary!

Don't forget me if the lil lady want's to move down South someday


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry Mike.  I looked through a bunch of stuff, can't  find anything that says there was a base for Gothic fenders. I must've imagined it. I tried searching on here too. Closest thing I found was this thread.https://thecabe.com/forum/posts/275947/

You're probably better off going with a smooth top torpedo hornlight since that might be more common than the non existent base.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 13, 2018)

Perhaps you could "remove" the scallops?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



https://i.makeagif.com/media/10-02-2015/9NMEhu.mp4


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Perhaps you could "remove" the scallops?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my "Ace"


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> That's my "Ace"




...but, they’ll always _be_ there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> ...but, they’ll always _be_ there...


----------

